# Peach nectar



## upper (Oct 3, 2009)

Ok,I canned some Good peaches in August.I over did the simple syrup in the peaches and now have some Peach nectar in the fridge sealed.I could use this syrup with some tailings on my future batch of Peach wine?....Upper


----------



## Tom (Oct 3, 2009)

Sure you can use it as a f-pac.
If you get alot more peaches then you can make peach wine


----------



## upper (Oct 3, 2009)

Thanks Tom,Peaches are here on monday.....Upper


----------

